# APA airport parking offer



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The one Euro a day parking Christmas deal at the Portuguese airports has now ended, but they have launched a €5 a day offer. 

But don’t forget you have to register to get these deals, well worth it! Estacionamento Aeroportos ANA ? Lisboa, Porto e Faro

the € deal allows you to park in the openair car park. A 5 minute walk to Terminal 1 in Lisbon.

This offer is also good for Porto and Faro


----------

